# is ibuypower any good?



## Zealex

you can customize your comp and they build it..seems cheap in price. Is it good is what I am concerned with. I heard some stories of them being great and nice prices but also horrible custom service and the computer didn't work. Anyone ever do any business with them? What would you rate them and whats there pros and cons and why?
thanks.


----------



## Zealex

I made this for 782 dollars(us)

Case ( Nzxt Alpha Gaming Tower Case w/420W Power Supply Black )
Case Lighting ( None )
Power Supply ( 700 Watt -- Power Supply SLI Ready )
Processor ( Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E8500 (2x 3.16GHz/6MB L2 Cache/1333FSB) )
Processor Cooling ( INTEL Certified Liquid CPU Cooling System kit )
Motherboard ( Asus P5Q3 Intel P45 Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, IEEE-1394, Dual PCI-E MB )
Memory ( 4 GB [2 GB X2] DDR3-1333 Memory Module Corsair or Major Brand )
Video Card ( NVIDIA GeForce 9800GT 1GB w/DVI + TV Out Video )
Video Card Brand ( === High Performance === eVGA Brand Video Card Powered by NVIDIA )
Hard Drive ( 500 GB HARD DRIVE [Serial-ATA-II, 3Gb, 7200 RPM, 16M Cache] )
2nd Hard Drive ( None )
External Hard Drives [USB 2.0/eSATA] ( None )
CD/DVD Drive ( None )
CD-RW/DVD-RW Drive ( [** Special !!! ***] LG 22X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive Black )
Sound Card ( 3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard )
Speaker System ( iBUYPOWER 2.1 Channel Stereo Super Bass Subwoofer Speaker System )
Network Card ( Onboard LAN Network (Gb or 10/100) )
Floppy Drive ( None )
Monitor ( None )
2nd Monitor ( None )
Keyboard ( iBUYPOWER USB Keyboard w/ 18 Internet Hot /Multimedia Keys Black )
Mouse ( iBUYPOWER 1600 dpi High Sensitivity Internet Mouse Black )
USB 2.0 Accessories ( Built-in USB 2.0 Ports )
Meter Display ( None )
Flash Media Reader/Writer ( 12-In-1 Internal Flash Media Card Reader/Writer Black )
Operating System ( Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium + [Free 60-Day !!!] Microsoft Office 2007(Word, Excel, Outlook, PowerPoint, Access ....) 64-Bit )
Software/Game ( [Free Game] - Halo 2 Free with purchase of Microsoft Windows Vista operating system )
USB Flash Drive ( None )
MP3/MP4 Player ( None )
Video Camera ( None )
Headset ( None )
Power Protection ( None )
External Wireless Network Adapter ( Zonet ZEW2545 802.11n 130Mbps Wireless USB Adapter )
Warranty ( Warranty Service Standard 3-Year Limited Warranty + Lifetime Technical Support )
Rush Service ( Rush Service Fee (not shipping fee) No Rush Service, Estimate Ship Out in 5~10 Business Days )



something random, I'm not sure if it all fits.


----------



## oldjoe

My biggest concern would be the quality of the parts that are nor listed by brand. Most of the places, like ibuypower, tend to use low quality parts.
The PSU being the biggest concern. 
The RAM says Corsair *or major brand*
I don't see a brand on the HDD.


----------



## Zealex

I never thought of that...I'll stick with building then . Or should I buy an alright comp and rip it apart(put better parts ).


----------



## oldjoe

Building your own from scratch is better and more fail safe.


----------



## jakeross614

I would recommend just building it from scratch, can't trust some of the parts they put in those machines.


----------

